
Creating Tiny Desktop Apps with Tauri and Vue.js - rmason
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2020/07/tiny-desktop-apps-tauri-vuejs/
======
sempron64
I'm confused. How can a full HTML/CSS/javascript engine fit in 600KB? It is
not clear to me from the article.

Edit: It uses the OS-native engine [https://github.com/tauri-
apps/tauri](https://github.com/tauri-apps/tauri)

------
SahAssar
If it uses the OS-bundled web browser what is the benefit of this over a PWA?

